# locate shower faucet



## jetlag1946 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi, I am building a tile shower . I have located the faucet near the center of the end . I am seeing where people are saying most codes require that the faucet and spray can be reached from outside of the shower . I have no idea what they mean by that . The valves and spray head are are 25" from the outside of the shower ledge . I am 5ft 9" but have long arms . I can put my toes against the shower ledger and reach the valves no problem . If I put my other hand on the wall to balance me I could reach much more . Is there a specific number of inches it needs to be . Saying people must be able to reach it doesnt make much sense . What people do they mean ? my height ,taller, shorter, kids ? I think they want it much less than 25 " because I saw some instruction that didnt even want it in the center of a 36" shower It said to offset it to 15" from the outside . If that is true I will have a big problem moving the pipes and valves over 10 "


----------



## north star (Apr 2, 2017)

*# * #*


jetlag1946,

What code & edition are you using ?


*# * #*


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2017)

Maybe in case they turn on the hot water, they are not in the enclosure and get burned???

Ada?


----------



## steveray (Apr 3, 2017)

In a SFD, I do not believe there is a reach requirement for shower valves.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 3, 2017)

Are you refering to the code in new structures with 4 or more dwelling units?


----------



## jetlag1946 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for replies , they are still using the 2012 IRC here , It is a single family residential home. Im not sure were I read the reach distance but it was several places . One was in those DIY plumbing books and time was on the instructions with the single lever faucet . The words were "most codes require that the shower control valves and spray head be reachable from the outside of the shower " and yes it is to prevent being scalded inside the shower stall . Problem is they dont give a distance for that , also scald proof are required now anyway . The inspector is coming tomorrow and he has a whole house plumbing wiring and hvac rough in to inspect . If he looks at the shower rough in and doesnt say anything about it I dont thing it is my place to open up a can of worms , he might start checking to find out .


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 4, 2017)

Well glad to hear you figured out thermostatic valves are similar to thermistors.

Though I have to wonder about your experiences with inspectors being scary; he should be there to help.

It always gets me how they teach electrical class by referencing plumbing; what do they expect another Leonard Susskind!


----------



## jetlag1946 (Apr 4, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Well glad to hear you figured out thermostatic valves are similar to thermistors.
> 
> Though I have to wonder about your experiences with inspectors being scary; he should be there to help.
> It always gets me how they teach electrical class by referencing plumbing; what do they expect another Leonard Susskind!


They have a new inspector and he came today . He passed the whole house no problem . He didnt even mention the shower valves . I asked him about the air barrier behind the shower/tub that I had in another thread , he doesnt even care about that he just said tell the insulation man to seal the faced insulation bat the way he normally does behind the shower . I think they tape the flange down . I dont have a fear of inspectors , I just dont like for them to find out I dont know the code on things , so I try to get the facts and do it to code with out asking a lot of questions. They really get aggravated with DIY's that dont have a clue what they are doing. Yes we do use plumbing or water to explain some electrical things because it is easier to visualize than electricity. Water pressure is easier to imagine than electrical pressure (voltage). Gallons per minute you can see, coulombs per second, not so easy to picture.


----------



## jetlag1946 (Apr 4, 2017)

something went wrong with my above post it came out in small slanted letters  . I think when I had to back space to clear an error I erased part of the word quote/ and tried to put it back .


----------



## north star (Apr 4, 2017)

*& * &*

I fixed it for you ***jetlag1946*** !    

*& * &*


----------



## jetlag1946 (Apr 4, 2017)

north star said:


> *& * &*
> 
> I fixed it for you ***jetlag1946*** !
> 
> *& * &*


well thank you , I hated to type all that over


----------



## ICE (Apr 5, 2017)

jetlag1946 said:


> *They have a new inspector and he came today . He passed the whole house no problem *. He didnt even mention the shower valves . I asked him about the air barrier behind the shower/tub that I had in another thread , he doesnt even care about that he just said tell the insulation man to seal the faced insulation bat the way he normally does behind the shower . I think they tape the flange down . I dont have a fear of inspectors , *I just dont like for them to find out I dont know the code on things* , *so I try to get the facts and do it to code with out asking a lot of questions*. *They really get aggravated with DIY's that dont have a clue what they are doing*. Yes we do use plumbing or water to explain some electrical things because it is easier to visualize than electricity. Water pressure is easier to imagine than electrical pressure (voltage). Gallons per minute you can see, coulombs per second, not so easy to picture.



"I just dont like for them to find out I dont know the code on things"
Trust me on this.....they know.

"I try to get the facts and do it to code with out asking a lot of questions"
That's why they know.

"They really get aggravated with DIY's that dont have a clue what they are doing"
You would know this...how?

"They have a new inspector and he came today . He passed the whole house no problem."
You got no corrections.  NFG or not, he missed a lot.

Where are you?


----------



## ICE (Apr 5, 2017)

cda said:


> Maybe in case they turn on the hot water, they are not in the enclosure and get burned???



It's all about the cold water.  It takes a while for the hot water to get to my shower. 

I don't have to get wet turning it on.  That's to be expected....goes without saying....who would have it any other way?


----------



## north star (Apr 5, 2017)

*& 0 & 0 &*

jetlag,

There is nothing in the `12 IRC that requires
a certain dimension for the location of the
Shower Water Control Valve.

If all of "those people" that say it is required
to be here or to be there, simply ask them to
provide you with the applicable Code Section.
That should end the debate pretty quickly !
A lot of Single Family Dwellings have finishes
and other things done a certain way,  because
that is what is currently selling......Heck, if you
wanted to, you could install the Shower Water
Control Valve on the Shower ceiling.......It might
be an issue if you ever decided to sell the
residence though !

The GREAT people on this Forum will supply
you with Chapter & Section of almost any
Code or Standard out there, or at least they \
we will try to.

I encourage you to join this GREAT resource
by becoming a paid member  [ i.e. - a Sawhorse ],
and start contributing more regularly.   


*& 0 & 0 &*


----------



## jetlag1946 (Apr 6, 2017)

ICE said:


> "I just dont like for them to find out I dont know the code on things"
> Trust me on this.....they know.
> 
> "I try to get the facts and do it to code with out asking a lot of questions"
> ...


You are trying to inspect my post  by trying to look for a negative between the lines , I do know the codes very well , its when I come across unusual items like the air block and shower valve distance I try to get advice about it especially if I dont believe it is in the IRC .  ---------I am not a DIY , I was in the contracting business  all my life and my father before me . I am retired now but still hold a class II masters electrical license . I dont keep up will the IRC changes as much as I used to except for the electrical in the IRC and IBC . This is the last house I will build and it is easier for me to check the changes in forums like this . --------- Why would he have missed a lot if every thing is done to code ? He took photos of my winding stair to use as a reference . He said thats the first one he has inspected that was built to code . He wanted the photos to show people because he said it is hard to get people to understand what he tells them about the winder stairs . A lot of people still bring the tread on the narrow down to zero width instead of minimum 6" and 10" at the walk line . Thanks for all replies , got to go now the insulation crew is coming today !!


----------



## ICE (Apr 7, 2017)

jetlag1946 said:


> You are trying to inspect my post  by trying to look for a negative between the lines



Guilty as charged.


----------



## jetlag1946 (Apr 7, 2017)

ICE said:


> Guilty as charged.


I can see where my wording could be taken the wrong way.  I didn't mean that I didn't know the IRC,  and I didn't want the inspector to know that.  I just meant that about some rare item that might come up.   I had rather research the information before I do it wrong and get inspection turned down. I also said I was getting a whole house inspection,  but I just meant it was a whole house and not a small project or addition.   The actual inspection was for the the plumbing, wiring, and hvac rough in. It's not that uncommon for me to get a perfect inspection on that.  And yes, the inspectors have a big job to do all their inspections and have to stay on the phone 4 or 5 times a day with the same DIY who is trying to get complete instructions on how to do a job with no knowledge of the building codes.  The inspector that came the other day was telling me about it and that's why he was late, ..a diy had him on the phone 3 times already that morning.  All I can figure on the shower valve location is that it must be a commercial code, ..maybe in the IBC.  Thanks for your replies!


----------



## ICE (Apr 8, 2017)

jetlag1946 said:


> I can see where my wording could be taken the wrong way , I didnt mean that I didnt know the IRC and I didnt want the inspector to know that . I just mean that about some rare item that might come up , I had rather research the information before I do it wrong and get inspection turned down . I also said I was getting a whole house inspection , but I just meant it was a whole house and not a small project or addition . The actual inspection was for the the plumbing , wiring , and hvac rough in . *Its not that uncommon for me to get a perfect inspection on that* .  And yes the inspectors have a big job to do all their inspections and have to stay on the phone 4 or 5 times a day with the same DIY who is trying to get complete instructions on how to do a job with no knowledge of the building codes . The inspector that came the other day was telling me about *thats why he was late* , a diy had him on the phone 3 times already that morning . All I can figure on the shower valve location s that it must be a commercial code maybe in the IBC . Thanks for your replies



"Its not that uncommon for me to get a perfect inspection on that"
I don't recall ever having that happen as an inspector.  It did happen when I was the builder.  I am fairly certain that it should not have happened when I was the builder.  It was just my luck that I had poor inspectors.

"that's why he was late"
I don't recall ever having been late...or early. If it does happen, I won't be explaining why.


----------



## jetlag1946 (Apr 8, 2017)

ICE said:


> "Its not that uncommon for me to get a perfect inspection on that"
> I don't recall ever having that happen as an inspector.  It did happen when I was the builder.  I am fairly certain that it should not have happened when I was the builder.  It was just my luck that I had poor inspectors.
> 
> "that's why he was late"
> I don't recall ever having been late...or early.  If it does happen, I won't be explaining why.


I guess as an inspector you must have thought your were beyond reproach , and didnt have to show common courtesy .


----------



## ICE (Apr 9, 2017)

jetlag1946 said:


> I guess as an inspector you must have thought your were beyond reproach , and didnt have to show common courtesy .


It shouldn't be past tense.


----------



## JBI (Apr 11, 2017)

Play nice boys... LOL


----------

